# Police Search For Culprit In Fatal Teen Hit-And-Run Case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_High School Boy Died Of Head Injuries _

*WORCESTER, Mass. -- *Police are searching for the car that hit and killed a Worcester teenager walking home from a movie Saturday night. The driver left Travis Monroe, 17, to die on the road.

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that Monroe suffered severe head injuries when he was hit in a residential area of the city near his home. He had gone to see a movie with friends and was walking home about 10:30 p.m. when he was hit at the intersection of Fales Street and Gunnarson Road.

The driver of the vehicle didn't stop and the teenager was left in the road for several hours before he was discovered.

"My father's friend was a paramedic that was on the scene, and they said they believed he survived the initial crash but because no one came for the longest time he died from his injuries," Monroe's friend Omar Mahmoud said.

Residents said they didn't hear any screeching of tires or calls for help.

"It's just so sad, to see him there. How can anyone with a conscience leave that young man out there all alone? That's the sad thing," neighbor Christine Riccio said.

Monroe was an 11th-grader at Burncoat High School in Worcester. Friends who went to the movies with him offered him a ride home but he said there were too many people in the car and decided to walk.

"I'm surprised because, usually, like, someone would have a conscience and go check on the person, but ... how can you just hit a kid and leave? I don't know ..." Mahmoud said.

Monroe's friends were devastated they let him walk home alone.

Related To Story


*Video: *Teen Hit, Killed, Left On Sidewalk

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

